# The Library



## KmH (Apr 11, 2009)

.....


----------



## dcclark (Apr 11, 2009)

Fascinating abstract -- I have no clue where the title comes from, but I love the interacting curves.


----------



## ernie (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice, totally love it. interesting shapes, plus the greys are perfect.


----------



## KmH (Apr 12, 2009)

dcclark said:


> Fascinating abstract -- I have no clue where the title comes from, but I love the interacting curves.


Thank you for the comment David. I made the image in the new library that just opened. It's a point where 2 curving walls meet, shot upwards towards the ceiling, the roughly triangular shape center top. The ceiling is actually several feet above the top of the walls.



ernie said:


> very nice, totally love it. interesting shapes, plus the greys are perfect.


 Thanks Ernie.


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow....very cool shot!! I love the lines and the B&W is great!!


----------



## e.rose (Jan 30, 2011)

Love it!

OT- Mish, your bringing back all these old thread makes me giggle. :hug::


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Love it!
> 
> OT- Mish, your bringing back all these old thread makes me giggle. :hug::



It's been pretty damn  funny....lol 
Too bad your account was deleted...lol


----------



## e.rose (Jan 30, 2011)

mishele said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!
> ...



Hahaha yeaaaaaaaaaaaah.  That's *toooo* bad.


----------



## invisible (Jan 30, 2011)

Mishele, thanks for bringing this one back from oblivion. This image is so beautiful I can't stop looking at it. 

Keith, this is without a doubt my favourite image of yours. I'm envious... I wish I was the one who made it.


----------



## KenC (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, wonderful shot.  I too am glad it's back because I wasn't on here when it was posted.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 31, 2011)

This is abstraction, in the pure sense of the word!!!

Regards


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 31, 2011)

Wonderful, very pleasing to the eye, soft curves and lighting. Well done!


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you all for the kudos.

I usually don't leave images online for long. Obviously this is one I missed.


----------



## MariClaire (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, this is stunning! Glad it was brought back to attention!! Great picture!


----------

